# Indicator Help



## ddickey (Jul 12, 2019)

Had these for some time now and they just sit. I'd like to maybe get the B&S serviced. It works but is very slow to return. I think it might be a nice tenths indicator. The other looks very old but feels heavy and returns to zero every time. just a few ticks away from very smooth. 
Opinions appreciated.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 12, 2019)

On the Brown and Sharp, put a drop or two of alcohol or acetone on the stem and  work it a couple of times. Sometimes previous owners put oil on there, bad idea.  It is a tenths indicator, says .0001 on the face. 

The other one, try   alcohol on it's stem, it may help. It says .001, a thousandths indicator. 

DO NOT OIL THEM.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 12, 2019)

I've never heard of Randall & Stickney. Have you?


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 12, 2019)

I've had great luck using mineral spirits on the stem. I use a Q tip and wipe it on both ends of the shaft. Work it back and forth a few times and wipe it off. Do this a couple of times. Works very well. Don't use a lubricant on it.

Ted


----------



## benmychree (Jul 12, 2019)

ddickey said:


> I've never heard of Randall & Stickney. Have you?


They go way back, I used to have one that came from a WW-2 navy yard machinist, he called it a Randall & STICKY"


----------



## mikey (Jul 13, 2019)

If you need them serviced after trying the tips above, send it to Long Island Indicator. It will cost you but at least they will do it right.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah, Not sure what I'm going to do with them. The Randall & STICKY is fine but the B&S needs service. have not tried the acetone on the plunger but the movement is so slight I don't know how any will get worked up where it needs to be.  After shipping I bet I'd be into it for at least a hundred bucks. Probably not worth it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 13, 2019)

Once upon a time, probably in the last century you couldn't buy an indicator  for under $100.  Today you can buy perfectly serviceable one inch .001 indicators (for hobby purposes) (made in China) for under $20.00.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 15, 2019)

As part of verifying a new DRO installation, I set up a number of dial indicators I had lying around and used them all simultaneously.   I was very surprised that among a couple of brand names and several $9 imports, the accuracy of all of them was not really worse or better than plus or minus 0.001 over an inch.  That, according to the Mitutoyo catalog, is what they spec, and they all achieved that.  Each would come up an index mark short or extra at some point in their range.  What they did well was repeat with precision, missing or gaining the same amount every time.  None was perfect.

Try it, see what you get.  I would be curious to see if you get the same result.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2019)

I bought an old Ames indicator that was really gummy. Cleaned it up with alcohol and it works great.
I think somebody used WD 40 on it at one time = bad idea.


----------



## MontanaLon (Aug 22, 2019)

I had one that was sticky as well and tried the alcohol with no improvement. Finally got frustrated and took it apart and found that it really wasn't gummy at all but needed to have screws under the faceplate loosened and then retightened and it was like new.


----------



## mcostello (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a Randal & Sticky just like the one pictured, gave $12 for it 35 years ago (gee that long). Don't think it owes Me anything now. constantly used.


----------

